# It followed me home



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well here she is......my new Gen4 G30. Now I gotta get her cleaned up and get to the range.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Just. Followed. You. Home.... 

Yeah.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats Grey Wolf, Nice piece.
GW
P.S. Range reports are always appreciated.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

grey-wolf said:


> Well here she is......my new Gen4 G30. Now I gotta get her cleaned up and get to the range.
> 
> View attachment 940


Nice! Did it come with 3 magazines?


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

berettatoter said:


> Nice! Did it come with 3 magazines?


Sure did 3 - 10 round mags.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

goldwing said:


> Congrats Grey Wolf, Nice piece.
> GW
> P.S. Range reports are always appreciated.


Hoping to get to the range this week. When I do i'll give ya a report.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Good Lord, now you did it. Opened the door for the Glock haters to come on in and have their way with you. Don't mind them, you picked up a great pistol. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I love my G30 gen 4. When I first got mine I began a search for a 9rd mag for it. At that time they were hard to find. When I finally got one and got it to the range I realized why they went to the 10 rd. mag. That extra bit of grip length makes a big difference for me. I do like the pearce mag floor plates they don't add any rounds but they add some texture for your pinky. Enjoy your new pistol.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Good Lord, now you did it. Opened the door for the Glock haters to come on in and have their way with you. Don't mind them, you picked up a great pistol. Let us know how it shoots.


Don't tell me there are " Glock-Haters" in the room......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ybnorml said:


> Don't tell me there are " Glock-Haters" in the room......


Ya' never know.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

ybnorml said:


> Don't tell me there are " Glock-Haters" in the room......


What's a "Glock?" :lol:


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

SailDesign said:


> What's a "Glock?"


The one handgun I truly can't stand. I've owned one. Shot several. And control make myself like them.

Oh. I'm sorry. Does that make me a Glock hater? I though this was america.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> The one handgun I truly can't stand. I've owned one. Shot several. And control make myself like them.
> 
> Oh. I'm sorry. Does that make me a Glock hater? I though this was america.


Nope, sorry, you are a pure Glock hater now. :mrgreen:


----------

